# What song's stuck in your head?



## Britmike (Jul 23, 2009)

Do you have a song stuck in your head that just won't go away?

Mine is A La Mode A La Mort by Angelspit.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 23, 2009)

"Never gonna give you up, never let you dooown, never gonna run arooound, and hurt you."


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 23, 2009)

Paramore - Misery Business

Its all Hitman's fault XD


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 23, 2009)

Chop Suey.

"... Never gonna turn around and DESERT YOU."


----------



## Britmike (Jul 23, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Chop Suey.



Oh dammit, Now I have Forest by System Of A Down stuck in my head along with Angelspit. 

God damn it.


----------



## Idlewild (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha, a typed-out rick roll? Nice!

It's not stuck in my head, but I'm listening to "Alice" by Pogo right now. The other day I had "Still Around" by 3Oh!3 stuck in my head.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 23, 2009)

Cabaret Voltaire- Trust in the Lord

So goddam catchy....

"With your head in your hands and you trust in the lord. But its no good in putting faith in an unknown man... That you learn to submit. Submit. Ohhhh...."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX4mcEFhgX0

I will remix this underappreciated jem....


----------



## Aurali (Jul 23, 2009)

Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 23, 2009)

Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country

"He who makes a beast out of himself, gets rid of the pain of being a man"


----------



## Attaman (Jul 23, 2009)

Varies.  Though right now?  "I Can't Decide" by the Scissor Sisters.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 23, 2009)

Britmike said:


> Oh dammit, Now I have Forest by System Of A Down stuck in my head along with Angelspit.
> 
> God damn it.



Rofl.  sorry.  ^__^'


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 24, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> Paramore - Misery Business
> 
> Its all Hitman's fault XD


 
Haha... I'm not sorry.  XD

I've been stuck on listening to the last three tracks from Into Eternity's _Buried in Oblivion _for the past couple of days: "Buried into Oblivion", "Black Sea of Agony", and "Morose Seclusion".  They all blend into one concept and are beautiful beyond belief. The lines "No reason...no words to win...no reason..." and "Impassable screaming...impassable visionless...impassable screaming...in oblivion..." are constantly echoing in my head.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 24, 2009)

Glow Worms by Vashti Bunyan


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 24, 2009)

Can- Vitamin C
the chorus specifically


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 24, 2009)

Transitionz az a Ridah by MURS


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 24, 2009)

"FSCENE8" - The Medic Droid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnLVB2GkXM4

RIP Medic Droid :c


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 24, 2009)

Better Off Alone by Alice Deejay <3


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 24, 2009)

Currently, Give Me Novacaine, by Green Day.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 24, 2009)

Dansa Tills Ni Svimmar by Laser Inc.


----------



## DreamlessWolf (Jul 24, 2009)

If you like to talk to tomatoes, if a squash can make you smile, if you like to waltz with potatoes up and down the produce aisle! Veggie Tales Veggie Tales Veggie Tales... Veggie Tales! Brocolli, celery, gotta be...Veggie Tales! There's never ever ever been a show like Veggie Tales. There's never ever ever been a show like Veggie Tales. It's time for Veggie Taaaaales! 
(what can I say? I live with kids)

...That and Psycho by Puddle of Mudd.

Maybe I'm the one maybe I'm the one who is the schizophrenic psycho yeah
Maybe I'm the one maybe I'm the one who is the paranoid flak-o!


----------



## Ratte (Jul 24, 2009)

Wildfire by Sonata Arctica.

I love that song.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 24, 2009)

Massive Attack- Mezzanine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZvZxZEW1v8


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 24, 2009)

Scatman John - Scatman

ugh, annoying as hell, can't get it outta my head!


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 24, 2009)

"Mora" - Sonny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUy-UhiNkzM


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a couple stuck up there. 

currently Pinball Wizard (The Who) (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRR-WlLVj74) 

and Happiness is a Warm Gun (The Beatles) (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE2Vdcv9Q_o)


----------



## Lukar (Jul 24, 2009)

_Numb_ by Linkin Park.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 24, 2009)

Britmike said:


> Oh dammit, Now I have Forest by System Of A Down stuck in my head along with Angelspit.
> 
> God damn it.



Wish I had Forest stuck in my head 



Jambi - Tool


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 24, 2009)

Beggin - Madcon

Sooooo friggin sweet!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 24, 2009)

shatteredinsides said:


> Wish I had Forest stuck in my head
> 
> 
> 
> Jambi - Tool


 
Damn. The other day, I had H. Stuck in my head.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 24, 2009)

I went to disney world and still have the "It's A Small World" song stuck in my head. :/


----------



## Ratte (Jul 24, 2009)

That fucking Cake song.

Dammit, Dragoneer.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 24, 2009)

The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Face Down

Ooooo i love the beat to this song


----------



## Riilulu (Jul 24, 2009)

Take me on the floor - The Veronicas


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2009)

Liminality- See Saw


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I went to disney world and still have the "It's A Small World" song stuck in my head. :/


 
That's gotta be a headache lol


----------



## Wulf (Jul 25, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Wildfire by Sonata Arctica.
> 
> I love that song.


Would we like to make it... dance? With the Animal?

*evil laughter*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjPmr2IpCIU


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 25, 2009)

"The Light" - Disturbed.  Good song, very catchy, but overplayed.  Damn you mainstream radio!


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 25, 2009)

knifehandchop- Dirty New York
*how you know dem hos?*


----------



## pheonix (Jul 25, 2009)

Nick said:


> That's gotta be a headache lol



It's been 5 years, you tell me. I'll never ride that ride again. Just another thing to blame my mother for.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 25, 2009)

Wulf said:


> Would we like to make it... dance? With the Animal?
> 
> *evil laughter*



Maybe this is where all the recent bestiality/zoophilia threads are coming from.  :V

I like that song though.  It's awesome.

It gives me weird dreams though.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 25, 2009)

Smooth criminal D:


----------



## pheonix (Jul 25, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Smooth criminal D:



That's a good song. <3


----------



## Aurali (Jul 25, 2009)

Eli said:


> Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal



I did it to her XD


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 25, 2009)

Kurd Maverick- Blue Monday, Vandalism Remix

(Original is by New Order, I know)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at53IWePT-A


----------



## Nick (Jul 26, 2009)

"Use Somebody" - KoL

cause I know the feeling :/


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 26, 2009)

Sly Fox - Lets go all the way!


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 26, 2009)

Keeps switching between Practice What You Preach - Testament and The Call of Klutu - Metallica.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 26, 2009)

"Spiders and Vinegaroons" - Queens of the Stone Age

Listen to it and you'll know why I'm in love with it right now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZKeHIaGlrk


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Britmike said:


> A La Mode A La Mort by Angelspit.


^ this, Her Ghost in the Fog by Cradle of Filth, Wolf by Angelspit, and Hell's Kitchen by Dream Theatre.

They take turns with each other. >w>


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> ^ this, Her Ghost in the Fog by Cradle of Filth, Wolf by Angelspit, and Hell's Kitchen by Dream Theatre.
> 
> They take turns with each other. >w>


 
You're from around Chicago AND you like Dream Theater???  You are awesome!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> You're from around Chicago AND you like Dream Theater???  You are awesome!


Well, Chicago suburbs.  I'm not *obsessed* with them by any means, but I like a few of their songs. lol


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> Well, Chicago suburbs.  I'm not *obsessed* with them by any means, but I like a few of their songs. lol


 
That's good enough  And badass.  Though they have better songs.  In fact, "Hell's Kitchen" is just an instrumental that leads into another song called "Lines in the Sand".


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> That's good enough  And badass.  Though they have better songs.  In fact, "Hell's Kitchen" is just an instrumental that leads into another song called "Lines in the Sand".


Yeah, I'm familiar with their work (an MSN buddy I used to have was somewhat obsessed with them). Hell's Kitchen just seems to be the most earworm-y to me at the moment. My favourite track of theirs in general is probably Octavarium.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> Yeah, I'm familiar with their work (an MSN buddy I used to have was somewhat obsessed with them). Hell's Kitchen just seems to be the most earworm-y to me at the moment. My favourite track of theirs in general is probably Octavarium.


 
Octavarium's an amazing track, but only if you have enough patience.  My favorite by them is "A Change of Seasons".  It's 23 minutes long (almost as long as Octavarium), but was released 10 years before Octavarium (1995).  Excellent song, very proggy, story-driven, and Atmospheric.

If you like "Octavarium", then you're a Dream Theater fan, because that song is the hardest song to get into out of all of their music.  I mean, there are no lyrics until about 8 minutes in.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Octavarium's an amazing track, but only if you have enough patience.  My favorite by them is "A Change of Seasons".  It's 23 minutes long (almost as long as Octavarium), but was released 10 years before Octavarium (1995).  Excellent song, very proggy, story-driven, and Atmospheric.
> 
> If you like "Octavarium", then you're a Dream Theater fan, because that song is the hardest song to get into out of all of their music.  I mean, there are no lyrics until about 8 minutes in.


To be honest, not only was Octavarium the very first song I had ever heard by Dream Theatre, I heard it while playing Stepmania (it was in simfile form, and I was amazed by the concept of a simfile that long; this was before I became familiar with Ayu Trance 2, of course), so I really had no choice *but* to listen to it. I'm glad I did, though.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> To be honest, not only was Octavarium the very first song I had ever heard by Dream Theatre, I heard it while playing Stepmania (it was in simfile form, and I was amazed by the concept of a simfile that long; this was before I became familiar with Ayu Trance 2, of course), so I really had no choice *but* to listen to it. I'm glad I did, though.


 
It's an experience, not just a song to me.  They're a band that cannot be listened to casually to appreciate them.  Their stuff requires silence and focus so you catch everything they are doing.  And that's why they're a great band.  Probably the best song you were ever forced into listening to lol.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> It's an experience, not just a song to me.  They're a band that cannot be listened to casually to appreciate them.  Their stuff requires silence and focus so you catch everything they are doing.  And that's why they're a great band.  Probably the best song you were ever forced into listening to lol.


Hehe, indeed. I've actually heard of a lot of my other favourite bands through Stepmania as well (for example, I learned of Dragonforce thanks to the CMDKDF Pack long before GH3 ever came out). ^^


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> Hehe, indeed. I've actually heard of a lot of my other favourite bands through Stepmania as well (for example, I learned of Dragonforce thanks to the CMDKDF Pack long before GH3 ever came out). ^^


 
And I applaud you for that.  Personally, I hate Dragonforce.  But the fact that you were a fan before GH3 is something that I admire and respect, and it shows that you are a real fan, and I can't help but like that


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> And I applaud you for that.  Personally, I hate Dragonforce.  But the fact that you were a fan before GH3 is something that I admire and respect, and it shows that you are a real fan, and I can't help but like that


Well, I'm not a *huge* fan, but I do like some of their songs (and it's one of those bands that I like as a sort of campy, ironic joke, like Demoniac, Blood Duster, or Anal Cunt).


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 26, 2009)

Tristan said:


> Well, I'm not a *huge* fan, but I do like some of their songs (and it's one of those bands that I like as a sort of campy, ironic joke, like Demoniac, Blood Duster, or Anal Cunt).


 
rofl Anal Cunt, Dying Fetus, etc, etc.  But I'm just saying that I respect your choice of band even though I don't like them 

Well, it was nice talking to you and very nice to meet you, but I'm gonna call it a day so as to avoid the generally shitty feeling I tend to get whenever I sober up (Physical downer, not an emotional downer).  Talk to you later, goodnight.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> rofl Anal Cunt, Dying Fetus, etc, etc.  But I'm just saying that I respect your choice of band even though I don't like them
> 
> Well, it was nice talking to you and very nice to meet you, but I'm gonna call it a day so as to avoid the generally shitty feeling I tend to get whenever I sober up (Physical downer, not an emotional downer).  Talk to you later, goodnight.


Night, dude~ *Tailwaves and giggles* ^^


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 26, 2009)

kinda jumping back and forth between "Praise you" by Fatboy Slim, and "Omnos" by Eluveitie

Damn it. I read posts about Dream Theater and had a sudden urge to listen to "Panic Attack"  
I /hate/ you people for getting, yet another song, stuck in my head.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 26, 2009)

"Patterns in the Ivy 2" by Opeth, and before that was "Beautiful Morning" by Machine Head.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 26, 2009)

It's slowly changing from the ones I mentioned to Ð¨Ñ‚Ñ‹ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ñ Ð°Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ° by ÐÐ´Ð°Ð¿Ñ‚Ð°Ñ†Ð¸Ñ ÐŸÑ‡Ñ‘Ð» (well, anything by Beesadaptic, really). I love the singer's voice.

EDIT: I hope I'm not breaking a rule of some sort by posting moonspeak here. ^^; If need be, I can provide translation.


----------



## nanokoex (Jul 29, 2009)

Silence by Ciccone Youth. It's such an awesome song.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 29, 2009)

Carry me - Papa Roach
"The hardest ones to love are the ones that need it the most"

I love that line its truth in the purest form.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Just Surrender - Body Language and Bad Habits

"So give up, our bodies started kissing in a language we didn't know "
I love this line <3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 30, 2009)

Do you know the number of the house? Number of the house? Number of the house? Number of the house? Do you know the number of the house? Number of the house? Number of the house? Number of the house? La la la, la la la, la la la la!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 30, 2009)

BGM for the lower levels of Brinstar in Super Metroid


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 30, 2009)

Walk away from the sun.... Seether. Grah! ENOUGH.....Stop! I don't want! DO NOT WANT! I am not sad anymore song....go away!


----------



## Nick (Jul 30, 2009)

Umn, k so, don't laugh. It's called "Live Like You Were Dying" by Tim McGraw. It means something to me right now.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymMYuH6iQJ0 for 2 months now


----------



## Nekirae (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome Home by Coheed and Cambria
Good stuff. They put it in the trailer for 9 - I really want to see that when it comes out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnoJecu9e7c


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 31, 2009)

Nekirae said:


> Welcome Home by Coheed and Cambria
> Good stuff. They put it in the trailer for 9 - I really want to see that when it comes out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnoJecu9e7c


played that on Rock Band earlier, epic song xD

All That Remains - Not Alone.

mann i love this song


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 31, 2009)

What's this? - Nightmare b4 christmas


----------



## nobu (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not Jesus, Apocalyptica ft Corey Taylor


----------



## Neoh (Jul 31, 2009)

A Town Called Hypocrisy by Lostprophets

A lot of their songs seem to have this message that really hits me, I'm probably totally interpreting the lyrics wrong, but I'm allowed to take my own message from the songs so...


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 31, 2009)

The Human Stain by Kamelot


----------



## Lukar (Jul 31, 2009)

_Only Happy When It Rains_ by Garbage.


----------



## Saka (Jul 31, 2009)

Doctor Horrible- Freeze Ray


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 31, 2009)

The Trees by Rush


----------



## Takun (Jul 31, 2009)

Rural Alberta Advantage - Don't Haunt This Place


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5HSiGL26VY

Aviador Dro- Nuclear si


----------



## DjSielwolf (Aug 1, 2009)

as weird as it is.. kind of creepy as well,... Barbie Girl - by Aqua O,.,o


----------



## Tryp (Aug 1, 2009)

Laces Out by Ubiquitous Synergy Seeker


----------



## Lukar (Aug 1, 2009)

_Team Chaotix_ by Gunnar Nelson.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't think about songs or music a lot. But if I had one song stuck in my head, it would be techno lol


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 1, 2009)

Slow Ride Take it Easy Slow Ride Take it Easey....

I'm in mood, the right, move to music, we can roll all night

ooooh... Slow Ride.... Oooh Slow Ride... Take it Easey....

Slow down, go down  got to something something Slow Ride woman you're so fine.

Why the Hell is so much classic rock stuck in my head tonight? I haven't listened to this stuff in years.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 1, 2009)

_Unknown from M.E. [Sonic Adventure Version]_ by Dread Fox and Marlon Saunders.


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 1, 2009)

Sleeping Lessons - The Shins.

That guitar is ringing in my ear, right now.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 1, 2009)

Woke Up This Morning - Alabama 3

I watch the Sopranos too much. :/


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 1, 2009)

It's been "Have A Nice Day" for the past week.  :C  It won't GO AWAY.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 1, 2009)

Headphones on your Heart - Leeni


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 2, 2009)

"Mad World" by Tears for Fears


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've always got a song stuck in my head. the harder I try to shake it out the more it gets stuck. So I just roll with it. One time I had EternuS stuck in my head for 3 day straight. Beat that!


----------



## D4FTS (Aug 20, 2010)

_Ride The Lightning - Metallica_


----------



## A10pex (Aug 20, 2010)

Levan Polka, my bro calls it ear crack ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4om1rQKPijI
It's one weird song


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 20, 2010)

"Black Hole Sun", by Soundgarden


----------



## Tao (Aug 20, 2010)

I Want You Bad by The Offspring =D


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 20, 2010)

[yt]uBMQEcBaHPI&feature=fvst[/yt]





Vaelarsa said:


> "Mad World" by Tears for Fears


 

Crap. Great, now I-

_-all around me are familiar faces, worn out places, worn out faces-_



fuck ; ^ ;


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsWgG5v7A3A

For the past two days now. >_<


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Umbrella - Rihanna... It's soooo old but I like it still.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2010)

8-bit said:


> [yt]uBMQEcBaHPI&feature=fvst[/yt]


 
Digging that chick.
But that could be because I am really fucking tired.

Aaaaandddd I have stands tunes stuck in my head from marching band.
All 30 of them.  >:c


----------



## Minuet (Aug 21, 2010)

Justice League Unlimited theme.  Doesn't really help that I was just watching it earlier this evening in anime club.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 21, 2010)

Minuet said:


> Justice League Unlimited theme.  Doesn't really help that I was just watching it earlier this evening in anime club.


 
JLU isnt anime. You should be watching Slayers Revolution :3C


----------



## Minuet (Aug 21, 2010)

8-bit said:


> JLU isnt anime. You should be watching Slayers Revolution :3C


 During the summer when it's just a handful of regulars, they tend to watch a lot of Western animation.  But fall edition starts up next week, and it'll be all-anime again.  Or so I'm told, anyway - this is my first year in club.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

Maroon 5 - The Sun


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 21, 2010)

Isolation Years
Opeth
Ghost Reveries

It's just so beautifully put together. *melts* |3


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRiF_THZTYI

Chickity china the chinese chicken, You have a drum stick so your brain stops stickin!


----------



## Cam (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEZ08vzhzw0&feature=related

I love gaga remixes


----------



## Waffles (Aug 21, 2010)

[yt]XW15pZpmO3M[/yt]
Respect for violins: +1000000


----------

